# New To Forum



## tokinmarine2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys new to the forum here.  Spent 5 years in the marine corps and let me tell you I am glad I am free.  Anyways, just wanted to post some pictures of what I am smoking on here in the great lakes region.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you have any names for those nugs?


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just some more pictures, there seems to be a 12 file limit. haha oh well right.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

I really wish i did.  Some of them were a hydro pickup that was supposedly blueberry but its not by any means.  Its good smoke for sure.  The other ones are of the outdoor plant i had. She had to come down 3 weeks early but wow what a great smoke she was all dried and cured.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice buds, bro! I did 12 years in the Suck  

Semper Fi! Glad you got out safe


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha thanks man.  Yea it was enough for me.  I like to think and speak freely.  Much to institutionalized!


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 13, 2008)

I love those nugs my marine brother...my dumb? of the day::: how do you get the buds that solid, big.. My buds aare fluffy and burn fast. it is good pot but grrrr


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Some homemade kief hash, along with my "nug jar" and current batch of a very sweet smelling and tasting hydro... enjoy!


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, i usually buy my nuggets like that.  The one outdoor plant that i did have was just really fluffy and solid.  mostly because i snapped the top cola trying to tie her down cause she was over a 6ft privacy fence.  But she was just big fluffy and solid like that.  Not sure what strain she was but it was my first outdoor grow.  I have pictures on my phone of her through various stages that i will get on here soon. *Edit* Adding Macro Shots of Some Hydro buds right now... tasty little things....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2008)

Nothin hotter then a Marine in his dress blues.  So dang hawt that I married one.    Welcome to the group.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 14, 2008)

SEMPER HI !!! welcome to MP....AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just Some Sour Diesel bud pics, close ups and a bud shot of a small nug of some very lemony citrusy weed.  Sour diesel is an amazing smoke, taste and high.  I really like this strain!!!


----------

